

Zenefits Series C at $4.5b Evaluation - ignoramous
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/zenefits-funding/

======
interesting_att
Anyone else blown away by Zenefits' valuation? It is 45x the company's
_projected_ 2015 revenue. Even more surprising, the company is no where near
profitable, has a number of regulatory challenges ahead, and is only 2 years
old.

This reeks of a bubble. I guess funding consumer-focused apps is old news, and
it's all about funding enterprise startups (i.e. Slack).

